# GBAtemp is...



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Dominator (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok So We post here ? or make an official stat post ?


stat for me: 6 november

fast as the hell with download in progress
There are 1703 online users browsing:
301 members and 1402 visitors


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good post, thank you dominator.
Glad to know it's fast now!


----------



## Dominator (Nov 6, 2008)

the server is in france ? right ? 


So maybe the site is maybe litle slow down in other far worldwide country ?


----------



## cardyology (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure how many users were online at the time but accessing gbatemp at work is sometimes so slow for me that it just wont load past the "welcome, cardyology" bar thingy at the top. There are no firewalls or anything at my work. Its a kitchen sales place & I'm the best IT guy they've got. 

I'm in the northwest UK & my ISP is BT fusion business (I'm at work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

WHen I'm at home the site is rapid btw.....


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 6, 2008)

sometimes it's hard to get in put after that it's kinda somooth no more problems


----------



## granville (Nov 6, 2008)

It's been pretty decent lately! I had a few minor stray IPS driver errors the other day, but they usually go away within a minute.


----------



## War (Nov 6, 2008)

Lately it's been fine, but last week was HELL. The site would constantly crash, and it would take forever to load up a single page.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Lately it's been fine, but last week was HELL. The site would constantly crash, and it would take forever to load up a single page.


I had the same experience.


----------



## Dark (Nov 7, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

Costello, sorry if someone's already asked you this..

but any chance of the Friend Code Database to be fixed? 

By the way, site's running at 100% for me, perfect! Runs at the same speed as any other fast website ^^


Thanks.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Costello, sorry if someone's already asked you this..
> 
> but any chance of the Friend Code Database to be fixed?
> 
> ...


Needs fixing fast


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, the site crashed 5 times for me....


----------



## Bishang (Nov 7, 2008)

Compared to other websites, this loads the slowest for me. It always takes at least 20 seconds to load the homepage and everytime you go to a new page on this site, the images always reload making the loading process slower.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2008)

Bishang said:
			
		

> Compared to other websites, this loads the slowest for me. It always takes at least 20 seconds to load the homepage and everytime you go to a new page on this site, the images always reload making the loading process slower.


Same here, but all the other websites I visit are based in the U.S and have a lot more money so meh.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 7, 2008)

It's perfectly fine (fast) for me


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, works VERY fast! Keep it up!

Btw, where do you host gbatemp.net? Your domain name is hosted at Gandi but where do you host your servers? There too? Or do buy your own and put them in a co-location?

And one more thing just of curiosity, how do you keep gbatemp up really? It must cost a fortune really. And I can't see any ads or do you have secret sponsors?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
> We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.
> 
> If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
> ...



Costello what's wrong with it being unusually fast?


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Decent lately with no IPS which is great.


Note: Load times are usually kinda slow for me but that is because my internet connection is always being whored (Mostly uploadz but downloads periodical through out the week). I will at some point do a proper loading with no BW being used.


----------



## Dark (Nov 16, 2008)

This week was better than last week. The site only crash once for me.


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Shivers (Dec 26, 2008)

Site has been pretty fast for me so far.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 26, 2008)

I use to be getting IPS errors maybe a week or 2 ago, but not recently.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2008)

Today: A bit slow to connect/start but loads fast after that. No IPS errors since change but a couple of 503s.


----------



## playallday (Dec 28, 2008)

Much faster now. 

A few weeks ago I couldn't go on this site because of all the IPS errors!  Haven't got that error for weeks!


----------



## aphirst (Dec 28, 2008)

The site's being really slow for me. But so is Google... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Must be the abysmal non-London British internet connection


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 29, 2008)

loads purdy damn fast


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't seen much in terms of speed changes (but I'm on a 768kbps line, I think), but I'm not seeing any IPS Driver Errors anymore.  Just "page failed to load" thing.  

Progress is progress.  =P


----------



## Isaiah (Dec 29, 2008)

fine with me except a few page failed to load errors which i straightened out by refreshing the page.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 29, 2008)

It takes a few extra seconds when navigating the Releases section, selecting "wii" from the dropdown and expanding the number dropdown


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 29, 2008)

the only place I find it slow is "Release Information" on the first page when you select another game in the list.


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2008)

Today I'm finding the home page slow...  But that's it.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Jan 4, 2009)

it never matters how many members for me, every time I come on, I get lag...

Nothing totally serious, but I hate having slow loading pages and skip-scrolling.


----------



## War (Jan 6, 2009)

It's working very slow right now. I've gotten 2 errors so far, one was internal server error, one was IPS error.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2009)

Its quite nippy for me and I'm downloading a ton of crap at the same time.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 6, 2009)

It's always been fast for me..


----------



## War (Jan 6, 2009)

Working fine now with no problems :]


----------



## Legobot (Jan 8, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> It's always been fast for me..



I envy you. Its taking so long to do anything at the moment


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 8, 2009)

very slow... takes long time for open a page properly


----------



## playallday (Jan 9, 2009)

Home page is slow.  But that's it.


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jan 11, 2009)

its been really fast for me


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 16, 2009)

its been kinda slow
and i keep getting the "timed out" screen
(maybe its just my internet connection, but i dont get it on the other sites im on)


----------



## kevenka (Jan 16, 2009)

agreed with monkeyt...not been able to access sometimes


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now, it's not that bad. It was very bad yesterday though, with both internal server error and pages taking ages to load (but after loading a page, it was fast for a few seconds then went slow again)


----------



## david432111 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yesterday there were sometimes that I couldn't even load the site. I kept getting the timed out screen.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 16, 2009)

i agree this slow has been runnning awfully slow


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2009)

Narin has been optimizing the site a lot, we think it should be a lot faster now!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Jan 18, 2009)

At my pc its fast enough only when im downloading three things at once it's getting a bit slow but thats just the pc and web browser


----------



## playallday (Feb 12, 2009)

The site isn't working half the time today!


----------



## War (Feb 13, 2009)

It's really bad today! For like a half hour straight, I would get errors saying the site was down... now it's apparently back up but it's super slow...


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2009)

Slow as hell at times. I've gotten a couple of IPS Driver errors, blank pages and just sluggish loading of pages both today and yesterday.


----------



## BumFace (Feb 13, 2009)

GBATemp is--------------------HERE
SLOW  ---------------------------MEH------------------------WOW

because when i post i get just white black pages after i post and then my post isn't there and i have to repost, but i think its my internet


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well as of today it extremely fast on my low bandwidth connection, so errmmm thanks guys


----------



## War (Feb 13, 2009)

Seems to be working fine now


----------



## Costello (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah we are aware of the recent issues.
we're looking into it... it looks tricky though.


----------



## kedest (Feb 24, 2009)

The site itself is working fine. But are there perhaps problems with the personal message email notification system?
I notice a huge delay. The email message comes hours after the PM has been sent.


----------



## War (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess it could be due to the down time earlier today, but GBAtemp is SOOO slow for me right now. It's been like this all day, using both IE and Firefox. It takes like 30 seconds to load up a topic when it's usually like 2-4 seconds.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 5, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I guess it could be due to the down time earlier today, but GBAtemp is SOOO slow for me right now. It's been like this all day, using both IE and Firefox. It takes like 30 seconds to load up a topic when it's usually like 2-4 seconds.


same thing happening to me
Edit:nevermind its fast again yay


----------



## dragon493 (Mar 5, 2009)

it was really slow for me yesterday but seems to be working fine now


----------



## enarky (Mar 6, 2009)

GBATemp is... slow as molasses for me today. No improvement since yesterday.


----------



## BumFace (Mar 6, 2009)

SO Slooow, that it gives me an error that the network has no data something like that


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## War (Mar 6, 2009)

For me, it's actually a lot slower than it was yesterday :|


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 6, 2009)

it loading SLOW
it running slow
and sometimes i get a connection error


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 6, 2009)

its slow as hell now but better than it was yesterday


----------



## Sstew (Mar 6, 2009)

GBAtemp is... Driving me nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Its slow, very rarely get a connection now


----------



## MadBob (Mar 6, 2009)

dog slow


----------



## zidane_genome (Mar 6, 2009)

what the hell is going on with the site??

I just did a fresh install of XP... everything is loading like 900x faster, except GBATemp... it took me 7 minutes to load the site, log in, and get back to the main page!!!  3 time out errors!!!  WTF!!

Is the site under a DDoS attack or what??


----------



## War (Mar 6, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> what the hell is going on with the site??
> 
> I just did a fresh install of XP... everything is loading like 900x faster, except GBATemp... it took me 7 minutes to load the site, log in, and get back to the main page!!!  3 time out errors!!!  WTF!!
> 
> Is the site under a DDoS attack or what??


Calm down, buddy. They're switching to a different server, so things are a little wonky right now.


----------



## hova1 (Mar 7, 2009)

*VERY* slow, sometimes timeout errors.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank God (that is, Costello and the rest of the team) GBATemp is back to normal! It's pure bliss to navigate the site without constant errors and humongous loading times once again!

... but we still have Platinum being released next week... *shivers*


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been having a few slowdowns a day ago. It's back up to speed now


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 27, 2009)

it's meh, sometimes (like now) its really fast. Then other times its really slow.


----------



## playallday (Mar 27, 2009)

Today so far is good.

Yesterday was bad...


----------



## XxOblivion77 (Mar 29, 2009)

"2752 user(s) active in the past 23 minutes
2246 guests, 496 members 10 anonymous members "

It's a little slow, I had troubles posting my introduction thread.


----------



## War (May 8, 2009)

Very very slow, but Im sure you guys are aware.


----------



## wchill (May 9, 2009)

Before it was good.
Now it's bad.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2009)

OK.... just getting to the reply screen require 10 minutes and many refreshes.....

I didn't get to come here yesterday, cos the site was under maintanence and i was directed to the old server hosting site.... But from past visits, Gbatemp is screwed slow right now...

Edit: Its getting faster now


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 9, 2009)

It's loading faster for me now.


----------



## Spartan A24 (May 9, 2009)

It's back up to full speed for me. Yay!


----------



## Xarsah16 (May 13, 2009)

It was so slow yesterday that Firefox wouldn't even load it, but everything feels back to normal now.


----------



## Trafind_Com (May 16, 2009)

i feel this website is very good.


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2009)

Much faster right now.


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2009)

SLOOOW


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 19, 2009)

so its not just me then eh minox?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































           i just had to do a lot of faces.


----------



## SasukeTBITW (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah it has gotten slow
but i don't know how many users are online


----------



## MostImmature (Jul 9, 2009)

yes, lately I been getting 404 here. Kind of annoying, frankly.


----------



## Sstew (Jul 9, 2009)

Going kinda slow, At least it's nowhere near as bad as it was in March


----------



## Hardkaare (Jul 9, 2009)

It is im starting to lose connection to gbatemp alot.


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gbatemp is not TERRIBLY slow just a few Server Timeouts Thats ALL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW I hope Gbatemp can Fix this even though it takes 10 YEARS to change the Servers


----------



## Elritha (Jul 10, 2009)

I was getting loads of timeouts earlier, but it seems to have picked up speed now.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sometimes its slow sometimes its not.  When its slow it always says can not connect to the server or something like that.   When its fast it just blinks and its there.  Most of the time it takes about 15 seconds to load a page.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 10, 2009)

It getting kind of slow for me only when I have few taps of GBAtemp opened, but it goes real fast when I use only one


----------



## Bookwormz13971 (Jul 15, 2009)

2022 user(s) active in the past 23 minutes

starting to slow for me


----------



## Elritha (Jul 18, 2009)

2120 user(s) active in the past 23 minutes
1825 guests, 290 members 5 anonymous members 


Starting to crawl for me and getting lots and lots of timeouts.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 18, 2009)

Loading times are slow, If I'm using a certain router, I have to refresh the page once to get to that page correctly


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 18, 2009)

thebigboss14 said:
			
		

> It getting kind of slow for me only when I have few taps of GBAtemp opened, but it goes real fast when I use only one



Exactly!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 17, 2009)

It was a bit slower a little while ago, so had some suggestions to speed it up a bit

1) Use an accelerator (found @ http://eaccelerator.net/ , more info @ http://www.110mb.com/forum/invision-board-...2-t14239.0.html)

2) Compress java scripts (http://javascriptcompressor.com/ , info , make backups!). There are compressors for images (skin) too.

3) Only allow members with X posts to have an avatar or sig

4) If there is a skin that not many people use, just delete it? (For the forum or Wiki)

5) Allow members to delete own topics if there are no replies (http://www.invisionbyte.net/index.php?auto...;showarticle=76)


----------



## Hitsuagaya (Aug 17, 2009)

mine goes pretty smooth if i have 1 tab open or maybe 2, 3 goes a bit slow


----------



## Costello (Sep 18, 2009)

I've performed a series of optimizations and improvements on the server (many thanks to Seph @ ****** !) 
I'd like some feedback regarding the server speed now.
We havent reached rush hour yet so we dont know if the site's gonna do better, but for now it definitely loads a lot faster for me.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> ********



Is that alright by the rules?

And its getting much faster, better than yesterday I'll say.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 18, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> *snip*


Did an admin just break his own site's rules? haha


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 18, 2009)

Goes faster than yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I made some suggestions above too, but they're probably useless


----------



## Langin (Sep 18, 2009)

on ie7 its sometimes very slow sometimes slow and sometimes very fast... but since the n00b flood it is slower then normal(pag. take 1 sec to load normal) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and do you mean me? with seph........? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit:but now on this moment its fastter then normal!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2009)

fast...for now 


Spoiler



until KH gets here


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 18, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seph... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i see.

well much more faster than ever, now need to wait for the evening, usually things bog down by then.


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2009)

I optimized the server a bit more... hopefully runs even faster!


----------



## asdf (Sep 19, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I optimized the server a bit more... hopefully runs even faster!


Oh my God, it runs so much faster. Thank you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 19, 2009)

Running lightning fast for me Costy!  Get the odd hang after posting a new message but it's fine once I close the tab and reopen the site.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah i've been on periodically throughout the day even during really busy hours and it still seemed to run pretty fast for me...Keep up the good work =)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 19, 2009)

now it's sluggish takes up to 7-15 secs to load or post/edit anything

took 8 secs to post this

it's weird though sometimes it will load stuff right away next time it (see above)


----------



## Cyan (Sep 19, 2009)

Sometime it's very fast (as fast as when it was based in France in 2008), and sometime just a little slower but it might be my internet connection, it's still fast enough.

I see you removed the ajax on the front page releases boxes, I thought ajax was a good choice for server bandwidth instead of loading entire thread each time. 

It looks like it's better now.
Thank you for the tweaks


----------



## Costello (Sep 19, 2009)

hm, no ajax? it's not a feature, it's a bug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which i now need to fix!


----------



## Langin (Sep 19, 2009)

its extremly fast so there isnt any problem anymore now!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2009)

Super....quick! Yeah! It runs faster on my DSi now, for those times when you don't have access to a computer.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 20, 2009)

now it's fast again LOL what are you guys doing to it


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 20, 2009)

If its fast for me, then im sure its fast for everybody else....

thanks Costello


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2009)

Very quick for me faster than normal


----------



## Ensiferous (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Costello, wasn't online for the KH rush (my mysql server stopped accepting connections, bandwidth jumped to like 1.7 gbit/sec (no shit!)). How did GBATemp hold up?


----------



## Law (Sep 26, 2009)

Zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2009)

glad it's fast for everyone now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensiferous: I did mainly 2 things to "fix" our website
1) use nginx (alternate lightweight http server) to serve static content such as images, js, css... on top of apache2 for dynamic content. php runs with fast-cgi
2) use memcached (and memcache php extension) to cache SQL queries. I reduced the amount of SQL queries on the portal from 16 to 5 for mods and down to 1 for guests.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Costello,
good job!


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Ensiferous (Sep 26, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> glad it's fast for everyone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't make it clear that I'm Seph, so I know what you did - except for the memcached thing - was just wondering if things were successful and it stood up to the rush of KH fans. And the caching is a nice touch, that's basically what keeps ********** running.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

For the most part it runs fast, but sometimes, quite randomly, the site will take around 10 seconds to load a page (usually it's instantaneous). 
This is not due to my internet or Kingdom Hearts, it is as I said, completely random.  

Also, using the quick-edit function is always slow for some reason.

Test.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

Now WTF is ************? Is it a warez site? Or what?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 26, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Now WTF is ************? Is it a warez site? Or what?


A Rom hosting site

but congratz on 1500 posts
only 1666 more till you have my amount


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 27, 2009)

the site is quite fast, sometimes it gets a lil slowdown, but its still fine:. it works well for me


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah..its going pretty fast right now but for a while it was going really slow.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2009)

pretty quick even with the 4.2 update frenzy!


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> pretty quick even with the 4.2 update frenzy!


Yeah, wait for a day or two and say that again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet it's going to get *S.L.O.W.* very soon...


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2009)

The site is normal for me. Haven't experienced much lag lately.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2009)

still fast


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 18, 2009)

now it's very slow


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Superfast now the NSMB Wii craze is over!


----------



## synce (Nov 12, 2009)

The site has been slow since I (finally) signed up a few days ago...


----------



## outgum (Nov 12, 2009)

Been slow ALL day for mean, keep geting internal server error, im assuming its to do with Phantasy Star Zero though


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Superfast now the NSMB Wii craze is over!


wanna bet and anyway the cios rev 15 craze is about to begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as for the site fuck sometimes it will load instantly other times slow, have to hammer threads to get them open or get the dreaded 503 error


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

right now (within the last week or so) GBAtemp has been EXTREMELY slow. i seem to be getting this a lot:

Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Apache/2.2.8 (CentOS) Server at gbatemp.net Port 80

REALLY annoying, but i guess i should just thank you for keeping the site going (on a side note, centos is soooo much cooler than windoze server!)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2009)

yep site still bad and now i keep getting internal server errors. it'll be fast for about 5 mins than it hits a wall and stop nothing will load and have to hammer the fuck out of thread to even get them to open.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 30, 2009)

GBAtemp is ridiculously fast now after the Google Ads payoff.  
I did get this random error recently though:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 94.23.33.154:11211, Connection timed out (110) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php)
> 
> Fatal error: Call to a member function do_get() on a non-object in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/sources/action_public/fp.php on line 54


----------



## Davess (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty fast for me, really slow and lost of server errors with the nsmb hipe 

other than that gbatemp.net is awesome!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2009)

fast now until zelda ST is released


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

oh oh spirit tracks is out

RED ALERT!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> oh oh spirit tracks is out
> 
> RED ALERT!!



even though theres about 400 people looking at the release thread, the forum is still fast.
Well done google ads


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2009)

damn whatever you guys did to the forum don't change a thing!


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 4, 2009)

the past few days i've noticed a marked improvement in the page loading, from google struggling to load the page, to loading practically in an instant.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 4, 2009)

GBAtemp is really fast since you guys changed the servers.The forums are fast even though a whole lot of people reading the Spirit Tracks thread.I havent got any Service Temporarily Errors since the server change.

Thank you guys for making GBAtemp so efficient


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2009)

GBAtemp
Beats
All
The other forums in
Every aspect, it's a
Memorable and awesome
Place to be.


----------



## TheNewbPleaser (Dec 4, 2009)

last month for me was to slow... like i couldnt access gbatemp.net but now i can get in withing 5 secs preety nice server u got right now.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 8, 2009)

The drastic speed increases are simply because having the Google Ads shown to guests (only) allowed us to upgrade our infrastructure! So before anyone ever complains about the adverts, remember why we must have them!


----------



## ericling (Dec 8, 2009)

Last few month,Gbatemp is quite slow..
But recently,Gbatemp very fast now!
I heard from someone that Gbatemp just upgrade the server last few week..Is it true?


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2009)

yes it's true ericling. 
We got some money income thanks to the adverts we set up for the guests (non-registered members).
we used that money to buy super powerful servers and we set them up properly.


----------



## ericling (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Costello!
Glad to hear this..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is really obvious that the server is so fast now.
And I find out if I use Gbatemp Lite Skin is faster than the default skin(Gbatemp V3)
True?or just my problem?


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah the lite and classic skins use less graphics than the V3 skin, so it loads faster.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Even during the Spirit Tracks n00b flood, it was blazing!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2009)

what happened it's getting sluggish again?


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

Seems to be getting slow here again. Maybe it's just my connection.


Edit: Never mind. Suddenly it picked up on speed again.


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, it was slow for a while :S


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 29, 2009)

it's fine now


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> yeah the lite and classic skins use less graphics than the V3 skin, so it loads faster.



Yay! A good reason to use the Lite skin!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2010)

GBAtemp is crashing a lot in the mornings >.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [15:33]  *reboots server*


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [15:33]  *reboots server*


Oh


----------



## Countbisquit (Feb 20, 2010)

'tis fine now


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2010)

GBAtemp is being slow
There are 2459 online users browsing:
348 members and 2111 visitors


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah I just experienced that slowness then but it seems fine now O.o

EDIT:- I take it back it's still a little bit slow


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> yeah I just experienced that slowness then but it seems fine now O.o
> 
> EDIT:- I take it back it's still a little bit slow


It's just being weird now, it's like not _as_ slow as went i posted that, but still being slow


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 14, 2010)

really slow today 10 sec + to load pages


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 14, 2010)

some one ate the internets for gbatemp


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah today is the slowest to load gbatemp


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

hmm its running fine for me maybe its your internet running slow?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2010)

gbatemp is slow today, strange that i wasnt able to log in an hour or 2 ago.. guess the effect of pokemon has finally arrived..


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 14, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> hmm its running fine for me maybe its your internet running slow?


maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i think it's not my internet connection....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 14, 2010)

it's fine now maybe cos of red steel 2?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bit slower when loading up other threads, but going from page 11 to page 12 on this thread was normal. They could always limit bandwidth for guests...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 24, 2010)

now and that around this time the site won't load or takes forever than it will just go back to normal all of a sudden?


----------



## playallday (Mar 24, 2010)

Fast now, but was really slow around 2 hours ago.


----------



## Costello (Mar 29, 2010)

I just fixed a tiny problem that was causing huge strain on the server, it should help make the site a lot faster, hopefully


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 29, 2010)

It is faster now
Yesterday it took a while to load pages, now they load almost immediately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great as always, Costello!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 29, 2010)

its 1-2 seconds for me


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 30, 2010)

it's fast now but it usually slows down late at night for me. we'll see now though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2010)

really slow now 10+ seconds to load pages


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm having the slow down aswell, don't know why it was fine a few hours ago

slow down is  from about 20:00 - 21:00 GMT Here ( UK )

Never mind it has sped up now no worries


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2010)

it's fucking weird is slows down to a crawl than goes full speed again!


----------



## jlsyber (Mar 31, 2010)

At the moment I'm finding it fast, but a few mins ago it was a bit slow.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it's fucking weird is slows down to a crawl than goes full speed again!


Same here.
Its fine, nice and speedy, then for about half an hour it goes at snails pace, then speeds back up again
weird


----------



## Elritha (Mar 31, 2010)

Slow as a snail here at the moment. Also getting gateway errors.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 31, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Slow as a snail here at the moment. Also getting gateway errors.


Same here. Lagging a lot >.


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2010)

clicked on this thread to post "pretty good"


but got a gateway error the first time


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> clicked on this thread to post "pretty good"
> 
> 
> but got a gateway error the first time


Yep.

Same thing just happened to me. A gateway error.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Fast.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Its ok. Well i'll say fast....


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like GBAtemp is back to normal today. For the past few days I have been getting gateway errors and it has been lagging at times.


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like GBAtemp is back to normal today. For the past few days I have been getting gateway errors and it has been lagging at times.


What browser?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using Google Chrome for Linux Ubuntu


----------



## hotnuale000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Internet Explorer 8 on Vista Home Basic w/ Charter Communications Cable Internet w/ Netgear Wireless Router

I haven't been getting any issues at all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2010)

i havn't had any errors for days using firefox 3.6, win 7 64x


----------



## Langin (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry to bump this, but gbatemp is getting slower at the moment! or is it just me?

I think the n00b invasion has started!

Edit: yes its slower, load takes 2 seconds more then normal.


----------



## bason230 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, works fine for me. Just as fast as usual.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seems alright here.

Side note: This is a stickied thread. It doesn't get bumped.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Side note: This is a stickied thread. It doesn't get bumped.



So true...


Plus, it's alright here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 11, 2010)

wouldn't load for an hour!


----------



## Costello (Nov 6, 2008)

GBAtemp changes servers almost every year because it keeps getting larger and larger!
We usually know it's time to change servers when the site becomes really slow on a regular basis.

If/when the server is slow, or unusually fast, please make a post here and mention how many users are online.
This will be a great help for us when we re-evaluate the needs & resources.

Thanks!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2010)

4-5 sec lag now loading threads


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> 4-5 sec lag now loading threads


sure it's not just you, mines working at normal speeds!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 15, 2010)

nope ever since the overhaul it's been sluggish. all other sites load fast on 13mb/s adsl2+


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 15, 2010)

Broken? GBATemp is overrun by Grammar Nazis? Did PKMN Black and White came out?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Broken? GBATemp is overrun by Grammar Nazis? Did PKMN Black and White came out?


And how exactly is that supposed to contribute anything to this topic? It's not even funny.

Glad this isn't a sticky topic anymore because as of late, people only posted in this to up their postcount.


----------

